# Browser supporting Silverlight/HTML5? (other than Chrome)



## meteorite (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everybody,

As title suggests, I am wondering if there is any Andriod browser - other than Google Chrome - capable of streaming HTML5 and/or Silverlight videos.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Silverlight is only for Windows, OSX and Symbian so you won't find support for it on Android devices.
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Silverlight
It is also going to end of life so not worth installing on Windows.

I can't find anything up to date on html5.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with this. but the user can attempt to try Opera browser. It uses chromium API. It's Google Chrome but much lighter.


----------

